# improving accuracy??



## GADawg08 (Dec 12, 2017)

I've got 2 main rifles that I deer hunt with. Remington model 700 in 270 and Ruger M77 mark11 in 260.....nothing has been done to either one as far as barrel, trigger, etc. Besides getting some custom loads, what are some things that I can have done to improve accuracy with these two guns? Thanks for any advice guys


----------



## jglenn (Dec 12, 2017)

Have the guns bedded and try free floating the barrels afterwards.  A good trigger pull will go a long way for practical accuracy


----------



## jmoser (Dec 12, 2017)

Bedding the recoil lug and making sure the forend does not contact the bbl is an inexpensive and effective way to help accuracy.

If the trigger is more than 3.5-4 lb then reducing pull weight on any rifle is helpful.  [I like mine less than 3 lb.]

I will say when working our club as a range officer I am shocked at how many folks rest the barrel [the actual bbl - not the forend] on sandbags for sighting in.  [ARs with float tubes included.]  No bedding / floating job is going to fix that.  If not on a bipod I put the sandbags as close to the receiver as I can when printing groups.  And use a good rear bag.

But much can be done with adjusting loads - trying different bullet weights, shapes, bullet construction, etc.  Even factory ammo types can vary widely in the same rifle.  Gets expensive but you might find a magic ammo for your gun.   

After a point however handloading becomes essential in the search for accuracy.


----------



## killerv (Dec 12, 2017)

With the right loads and trigger job or replacement trigger...a factory 700 stands a very good chance of being sub moa. If you still aren't satisfied, you can take it to the next level. But it gets to a point, you could just put all that money in a nicer gun from the get go. Needless to say, you'll need a good rest/bench setup and of course practice.

Can float the barrel yourself if a wood stock. I probably wouldn't bother with a bunch of modifications to a factory synthetic stock, just replace it with a nice aftermarket that has been pillar bedded and channel opened up for a floating barrel. Possibly have the barrel lapped, and the barrel cut and recrowned.  Also I'm assuming you have a good sturdy rings/base setup and a decent scope.

I own/shoot several 700s and model 7s but I also handload, with a little bit of effort, can get them to shoot quite well.


----------



## Will45 (Dec 13, 2017)

How are they shooting right now?

What is your shooting background and set up?

What is your cleaning regimen?

The above suggestions are usually good for most rifles, but may not be in your case.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Dec 13, 2017)

*practice*

I have found that in most cases the rifle is more accurate than the person using it.

s&r


----------



## JohnK (Dec 20, 2017)

A great trigger should be the first thing to do. I don't guess a good trigger actually improves accuracy but it sure makes it easier to hit what I aim at.


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Dec 20, 2017)

Those are the standard tricks.

Which to do first or which might give the best improvement would be easier to answer if we knew the current accuracy levels and under what conditions those where achieved.

Trigger matters more in field positions than prone or benchrest or bipod.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Dec 20, 2017)

trigger, float the barrel, recrown, proper cleaning, etc etc etc.

usually a better trigger will do wonders.

custom tailored loads are also magic. it just takes time.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Dec 20, 2017)

With a properly functioning modern rifle my answer is always "Buy a starter handloading kit" It is the biggest improvement for the least money you can make to any properly functioning modern rifle. You can pick up a lee starter kit for around a hundred bucks right now and a Lee deluxe die set will run around $35 for each caliber. Also get a copy of modern reloading by Richard Lee and read it up to the data part a couple of times until you have a pretty good grasp. Then just add consumables and you're ready to rock and tune loads for each rifle you own.
 Right behind that, depending on the trigger, would be a decent trigger with no creep and a crisp break. Many new triggers are acceptable right out of the box but the Remington isn't one of em. Remington factory triggers, even the user adjustable ones, can use some tuning well beyond "user adjustable" (being nice) by having someone who knows what hey are doing remove the sealer on the sear adjustment  make the adjustment, lock the screws down, but if you believe the accounts, may become unsafe. Of course the Timney 510 is always an option.
Good luck


----------



## tom ga hunter (Dec 28, 2017)

Cost on M700 by gunsmith

Adjust factory trigger  $35.00
Replace trigger  $135
Glass bed stock   $150
McMillian replacement stock $565
Full custom on current action  $2,200


----------

